# Please help me



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been shooting commercial made slingshots, meaning like the ones you buy at Walmart or something, so I'm a pretty decent shooter but I have only used tubular bands, and I ordered some Thera-band Gold to make some flat bands, but my draw length is pretty short, it is 25" from hand to anchor point, and most calculators I used didn't accept my draw, I don't have a rotary cutter so I don't know how to cut it, how wide should I cut it for target use? How long do I cut it? How do I cut it with no rotary cutter? Thanks in advance and I hope I didn't ask too much lol, and I'm shooting (now) a natural forked slingshot btw. But I'm pretty weak so......

Sorry for my poor grammar/punctuation.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy a rotary cutter and mat at Walmart . Cut 1/2 inch straights for now and use smaller ammo .

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, thanks but how long? My draw is 25"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CatapultLaM said:


> Ok, thanks but how long? My draw is 25"


1 inch of rubber for every inch of draw . For a 25" draw you will need 5 " of active rubber . Add another inch to accommodate attachments to give a 6 inch cut band . This is a starting point . Minor tweaks can be made as you experiment .


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply/answers mate, this is for target use only right? Maybe, maybe when I can hit a bottle cap at about 60' I'll start hunting. Cheers


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

If you can hit a ping pong ball 8 out of 10 times at 10 meters you can start hunting.. just don't shoot farther than you know you can hit... welcome to the forum


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Got it.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Another question, is this measurement at 100% 200% 300% 400% 500 % elongation? How long will they last? Please answer


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for welcoming me  first time here ever


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CatapultLaM said:


> Thanks for the reply/answers mate, this is for target use only right? Maybe, maybe when I can hit a bottle cap at about 60' I'll start hunting. Cheers


Yes . I assumed you were talking about targeting . Hunting will require more latex and heavier ammo for effective humane dispatch of the game . As your strength improves you can step up the power a bit . For now accuracy and skill development is the key .


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Good to know. Thank you


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

500% is a good balance between power and longevity, if your band is 5 inches long and your draw length is 25 inches that's 500%, if you drew back to 30 inches that would be 600%... 20 inches would be 400%, generally 400 to 600% is considered average...


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Also welcome to the forum..!! ????


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok. Cool and thanks! XD


----------

